

Shorturl auto-discovery - A standard for URL shortening - Are there others? - nirmal
http://relshorturl.appspot.com/

======
nirmal
I wanted to know more about a standard way for finding a shorturl version for
any page I'm looking at. I found this proposal that is supported by some but
it's not clear what the adoption rate is. Do other HN'ers know of other such
standards?

I've also found: <http://alanhogan.com/tips/rel-shortlink-for-short-urls>

I want something like this for Chrome 140
[http://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cdecnlepkfcnhkame...](http://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/cdecnlepkfcnhkamehohfiomhlfofhbi/)
. Instead of using the is.gd version I can use the one the site wants to use.

